# Nanny - where to find and what to pay?



## highweiss

Hi!

We've just moved to KL with the family and we are somewhat urgently looking for a good nanny with some experience, good references and a good way of being with children. The work would be for 3-4 days (24-32 hours) per week. She'd take care of our 2-year old and pick up our 4-year old from half-day kindergarten.

Where should we start...? Are you moving out and have a great nanny you'd like to recommend to us? Please advise!

Also - what would be a reasonable wage per hour or, based on full time employment, per week or month for a nanny?

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## lorgnette

I recommend that you look for a full time mature maid a.k.a. a nanny a practice for many couples- working Malaysians and expats in Malaysia. It is relatively economical. Further, these mature women have families back home and with a bit of supervision, she will be accustomed to your requirements.

Initially, it will be tough to judge a foreign stranger trusted to take care of toddlers on a part-time basis until you and the children are familiarized with her after a period.

Sometimes, there is a wait list for maids but end of the year season might have a lesser demand for maid services since families travel on their children's annual school holidays.

Good luck!


----------

